# Here is my finished product, I'm Stoked!!



## DillaWilla (May 3, 2006)

This grow box was completed primarily off of information obtained on this amazing site. Using the information contained in various threads and some choice advice from the 3 or 4 true wisemen on this site I am stoked to start growing. It took me about a week and a half to finish the grow box but the time and effort was worth it. Here are some pics and info:

Grow box made of plywood (4' FT Tall, 5' FT Wide, 2' Ft Deep)
Flat latex paint on walls
Sun System 400 Watt MH w/ Sun Master Warm Deluxe Bulb, Econo Grow remote ballast (outside grow room) and Sun System Econo Cool Reflector
Oregon Scientific remote temp/humidity meter
1 120V AC double squirrel cage exhaust fan
1 110V AC blower fan
Flexible ducting
Heating Pad for germinating

The grow box is in the closet of a spare bedroom. I plan on vegging my first set of plants in here and changing to a HPS for flowering (although the guy at the local hydro store said I could flower efficiently with the Warm Deluxe Bulb). I will use LST _(TBG_ _Help?)_ on my plants to maximize outward growth and not use up all my vertical space. Hopefully I can select a beautiful mother plant out of the bunch and then make two additional boxes; one for keeping the mother and one for cloning (small flouro boxes). Let me know what you think or if you have any modification ideas. I have also included pics of a shot at germination with bagseed I will try TBG's method tomorrow and then try straight soil method to see which one works best for when I get my MISTY!!!! I cant wait!!! 



*********Any posts made by me are purely fictional in nature and by no means is anything I say to be taken seriously. I do not grow or condone the growing of anything not legal. Any and all pictures I post are pictures widley available on the internet and any discussions I am involved in are purely hypothetical or are commentary in nature and should not constitute advice or be considered advice to assist in activities that are deemed illegal.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

*Whats up DW. May i be the first to say you have built yourself a nice setup. Lets get some babies growing in their. Great job on the build. *


----------



## massproducer (May 4, 2006)

I second that notion.  Great work, I can't wait to see it fill up


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 4, 2006)

yes yes yes


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2006)

Nice set up man, can't wait to see them plants in there.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 4, 2006)

Gotta say thats a sweet design, good job!


----------



## Bobber (May 28, 2006)

This cupboard uses a lot of space, so I cant grow in it, but maybe who have pasteboard box?


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 28, 2006)

cant wait tell you have some babies in there.


----------



## DillaWilla (May 28, 2006)

CCH....I do, check it out in the link below:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3580

I will post some more pics tomorrow, they have almost doubled in size!!!  I am also gonna start 4 misty seeds in germ soon,  I cant wait until I am taking the sublime pleasure of smoking my own homegrown for relaxation. I hate stressing about buying it on the street from people who only think profit and are mostly shady to deal with.  Peace out CCH...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice room dude props on that!!


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 25, 2008)

good job man.


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 25, 2008)

happiehippie said:
			
		

> good job man.


 
u do know this thread is 2 yrs old right


----------



## JBonez (Dec 26, 2008)

I would let the light intensity be the only warmth for the seedlings, a propagation mat will work, but from what i hear its easy to cook the little seeds, and since your gonna have some popcorn towards the end, you may want to avoid it in the beginning. Propagation mats are good for clones because they love the heat, seedlings do to, but it may be a bit much. check out my sticky in the germination forum, it wont fail you.

wow, this thread is old, whoops!


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 26, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> u do know this thread is 2 yrs old right


 
ya....still good...lol


----------



## mendo local (Dec 27, 2008)

haha, too funny


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 13, 2009)

nice clean setup. what are you planning on growing after the bag seed?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

thats one neat looking setup bro, well done!


----------



## andy52 (Jan 13, 2009)

this thread is dead


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

why do you say that andy? does it really matter?

I think its a great set up and might be helpful to others, so no harm in that


----------



## Waspfire (Jan 13, 2009)

he basically means this thread was started 2 yrs ago lol and aksing the guy any quetsions probly is pointless unless he still around IMO


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

lol flaboy i know that hence why I said as long as its helpful it shouldn't matter 

sorry if i wasn't clear


----------

